# 3 prong plug won't fit into 3 prong outlet



## jhil (Sep 13, 2015)

Did you examine it very closely to be sure there wasn't a ground pin broken off in the hole?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

It is not uncommon for the ground part of a plug to break off and stay in the outlet.
Usually if you notice it, you can just remove it but now you have likely pushed it out of reach and new outlet will be needed. It will be a standard outlet, there is a little tab between the two brass screws that is just twisted out to make it half switched.
This is landlord work.


----------



## droliff (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi JHL,

Thanks for the input. That seems like it would be the first common sense thing to do, but sometimes I'm a little short on that. No, I actually did not examine the ground hole closely. I will do that now and see what's what. If indeed that is the case, I'll let the landlord know. I know how to turn off the breakers, but am sure that landlord would want to handle it.

Thanks again.

Dennis


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Try plugging the lamp in. If it doesn't go, turn the plug over and try plugging it in.


Show picture of both the plug and the outlet.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

hkstroud said:


> Try plugging the lamp in. If it doesn't go, turn the plug over and try plugging it in.
> 
> 
> Show picture of both the plug and the outlet.


 Do you mean to just switch the wires on the brass screws?


----------



## droliff (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi all,
 Thanks for the input. I'm unable to look directly into the ground hole in the top receptacle of the AC outlet due to it's position on the wall next to a book case ( see attached jpeg ). It would mean unloading a ton of books and moving the book case. I guess it's not that much of a priority at this time. But, I suppose that, if indeed there is a ground prong or something else lodged in that ground hole, it might be a hazard? Yes or no? I've been here 24 years and have had no problems so I don't know. I'll wait until the landlord checks it out. Which may not happen soon, ha ha.

Thanks again.

The positive is that I've joined this great forum and have an additional source of expert information on various things.

Dennis


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

There is a change of shape around that ground opening so that should be checked out.


----------



## jhil (Sep 13, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> There is a change of shape around that ground opening so that should be checked out.


Good eye Neal, and that broken part of the receptacle could be an indication of a situation where a ground prong may have broken off


----------



## droliff (Nov 11, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> There is a change of shape around that ground opening so that should be checked out.


Omg. I didn't even notice that. Upon closer inspection, it seems broken, chipped. Thanks for catching that. I'll point it out to the landlord.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

No, I mean just turn the plug over. (The plug is the thing on the end of the cord). 

Many cords are polarized. One prong is wider than the other. The wider prong is the neutral. The neutral is on the left side of the outlet. The slot on the left side of the outlet is wider to accept the neutral (wider) prong of the lamp plug. That means that the lamp can only be plugged in one way. 



Not all cords are polarized. Your lamp cord may or may not be polarized. If it is, the plug will only go into the outlet with the wider prong on the left side to match the wider slot in the outlet.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

hkstroud said:


> No, I mean just turn the plug over. (The plug is the thing on the end of the cord).
> 
> Many cords are polarized. One prong is wider than the other. The wider prong is the neutral. The neutral is on the left side of the outlet. The slot on the left side of the outlet is wider to accept the neutral (wider) prong of the lamp plug. That means that the lamp can only be plugged in one way.
> 
> ...


 Hmmm, her cord has 3 prongs but the ground pin won't enter.


Add your own joke here.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

The outlet could have a "safety shutter ",
these where designed to stop you plugging in a plug with no earth pin.
Try plugging in a three pin plug.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

dmxtothemax said:


> The outlet could have a "safety shutter ",
> these where designed to stop you plugging in a plug with no earth pin.
> Try plugging in a three pin plug.


 She has lived with it for 24 years.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

> Hmmm, her cord has 3 prongs but the ground pin won't enter.


From the first post



> The light is two prong.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> *I'm unable to look directly into the ground hole in the top receptacle of the AC outlet due to it's position on the wall next to a book case ( see attached jpeg ).* It would mean unloading a ton of books and moving the book case. I guess it's not that much of a priority at this time. But,


Ayuh,....... Use the *C a m e r a*, to look into the hole,......


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

hkstroud said:


> From the first post


 She said , the three prong plug will not go in but the two prong light plug works fine.


----------



## droliff (Nov 11, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> She has lived with it for 24 years.


She??


----------



## droliff (Nov 11, 2018)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,....... Use the *C a m e r a*, to look into the hole,......


Ayuh,..... perhaps the illustrative photo in my third post was a little deceiving. Here's another photo that might give you a better view of why I'm unable to view with naked eye OR camera directly into the ground hole of the receptacle ( as I've previously stated ). There are about 5 1/2 inches between ac outlet and large bookcase. Maybe you have a different kind of camera in mind that would do the job? If so, please let me know.











*maybe something like this???..... *


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

I'd head down to the local big box store and buy a new receptacle and replace the one that is there.

It's not rocket science.

Turn off the breaker,

Check the outlet to ensure there is no power,

Back off the screws holding the black, the white and the bare wire,

Remove the defective receptacle,

Install the new receptacle by installing the black, the white and the bare wire.

Flip the breaker and check that the outlet now works.

Pour yourself a stiff drink... beat your chest and upgrade your man card.

Or call the landlord.... your choice :vs_cool:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

droliff said:


> She??


 I had a 50-50 chance, sorry .


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

droliff said:


> She??



You can get stubby screw drivers for a tight spot.


----------



## tmittelstaedt (Nov 7, 2018)

My advice on this is turn off the power, and take a long thin screw (the thinnest one you can find at the hardware store) and try inserting it into the ground hole and threading it into the center of the ground prong then just pulling it out. Many ground prongs are made out of thin sheet metal rolled into the shape of a pin (some are solid metal in which case this won't work) and if you are patient and lucky you can get the screw to catch into the center of the pin and then pull it out.


----------



## droliff (Nov 11, 2018)

HenryMac said:


> upgrade your man card


I upped my man card.... up yours


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

droliff said:


> I upped my man card.... up yours



good/great retort...!!!!!!!:wink2:

(sorry about your electrical)


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

It’s a broken receptacle. Even if you manage to extract whatever is blocking it, the case is broken.

It’s an 89¢ part. Replace it.


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes a simple fix. But it seems to be a rental as they have contacted the landlord. Perhaps if you get a list of electrical repairs it might make an electrician visit more cost efficient.


----------



## Fishbulb28 (Jul 8, 2016)

droliff said:


> Ayuh,..... perhaps the illustrative photo in my third post was a little deceiving. Here's another photo that might give you a better view of why I'm unable to view with naked eye OR camera directly into the ground hole of the receptacle ( as I've previously stated ). There are about 5 1/2 inches between ac outlet and large bookcase. Maybe you have a different kind of camera in mind that would do the job? If so, please let me know.


While purchasing an unnecessary piece of equipment is certainly an easy way to up your man card, I believe we can find a workaround with what you already have on hand. That's pretty manly, too.

Oh. I should not have used the word "pretty" in such a context.

From your previous photos and the inclusion of a smart phone next to your proposed purchase I assume you do possess a phone with a camera. Start by measuring its thickness with the tape measure. If this thickness is greater than 5 1/2", remove any protective case and make the measurement again. If it's still over the 5 1/2" limit you will indeed need to purchase a special camera. The following instructions will not work for you.

Here's a diagram of my proposed solution to this insurmountable technical challenge. It is not drawn to scale. The heavy black lines represent walls. The grey block represents the book case which is causing the problem and green is the receptacle. The red object is the afore measured cell phone which MUST be less than 5 1/2" in thickness. The camera lens must also be facing toward the receptacle. That's what the manly little lines represent.










I could explain how this works. However, reading such a thing would constitute a "Reading of Instructions" violation and thus warrant a demerit to your man card. Use the diagram only!

As a preliminary proof-of-concept test I have used the above method to take a photo of a receptacle behind my couch. The distance between the back of said couch to the wall is 2 3/4". The distance from the top of the receptacle faceplate to the top of the couch is 14". These dimensions do not reflect the minuscule space you have available so you may have to make refinements to the technique.

Please note the vertical orientation of the faceplace screw slot. This is very important and must be maintained when reinstalling a faceplate.










I think we have all learned something in this thread: I need to clean behind my couch more often.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Migawd, I've overlooked the faceplate screw orientation requirement all along. Good thing the inspectors never caught it.


----------



## Photobug (Jun 25, 2017)

I know the theory is that a grounding plug broke off. But he has lived there 24 years. How does a grounding plug break off and you not realize it?

I say get a new outlet and swap it out yourself. In my last rental I always fixed my own stuff only because I liked doing it and it was easier than coordinating a visit with my landlord.


----------



## petey_c (Jul 25, 2008)

fishbulb28, Why does the lower outlet look so sad? lol
Photobug, not a-typical to not have grounded plugs in a living room. 
Replace the outlet (power down the circuit first). Maybe a PITA but do-able.


----------



## yardmullet (Jan 6, 2018)

Good suggestions wrt/ outlet. 

But is that an Advent speaker in your pic? If so, how old? They were great speakers.
bg


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I've got nothing insightful or even pithy to say which hasn't already been covered.

So I'll just note that I'm enjoying this thread immensely. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

droliff said:


> Ayuh,..... perhaps the illustrative photo in my third post was a little deceiving. Here's another photo that might give you a better view of why I'm unable to view with naked eye OR camera directly into the ground hole of the receptacle ( as I've previously stated ). There are about 5 1/2 inches between ac outlet and large bookcase. Maybe you have a different kind of camera in mind that would do the job? If so, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use a mirror if the camera can't focus.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

> I've got nothing insightful or even pithy to say which hasn't already been covered.



With 34 post about plugging in a lamp, I would say that a whole lot of people, including me, need a job.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

hkstroud said:


> With 34 post about plugging in a lamp, I would say that a whole lot of people, including me, need a job.


 Three of us were trying to change a light bulb.:vs_mad: The home owner phoned her brother in Nova Scotia as he had installed them. The first time I ever saw a MR20.


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

hkstroud said:


> With 34 post about plugging in a lamp, I would say that a whole lot of people, including me, need a job.


I'm retired... :vs_smirk:


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

> I'm retired... :vs_smirk:



That only means you need a job more than anyone else.
You don't believe me now but you will later on.


----------



## jimfarwell (Nov 25, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> ...The home owner phoned her brother in Nova Scotia as he had installed them....


Ehhh...I think he was a Newfie, eh?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

jimfarwell said:


> Ehhh...I think he was a Newfie, eh?


 No you wouldn't say that to a person from NS, a Newfie would be from Newfoundland.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> No you wouldn't say that to a person from NS, a Newfie would be from Newfoundland.



A Bluenoser.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> A Bluenoser.


 I could not remember that for the life of me.:biggrin2:


----------



## jimfarwell (Nov 25, 2014)

lenaitch said:


> A Bluenoser.


A yank like myself would never have heard of the Bluenose if not for Stan Rogers. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

jimfarwell said:


> A yank like myself would never have heard of the Bluenose if not for Stan Rogers. May he rest in peace.


 The Bluenose was a ship built in NS that won a few races.


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

hkstroud said:


> That only means you need a job more than anyone else.
> You don't believe me now but you will later on.


The irony is rich here. You're flaming folks for posting on this thread... and you've posted on this thread 5 times :vs_laugh:


----------



## stanstr (Feb 19, 2012)

You mentioned that you can't see into the socket as there is a bookcase next to the wall. From the pic it looks like there is at least a couple of inches between the receptacle and the bookcase. 

Use a small mirror. You may need a flashlight too. 

You can also try to stick something in there. I know they tell you not to stick anything in a socket, but try a small piece of tightly rolled up piece of paper. If it doesn't go in, but does go in the other socket that will tell you something's in there. 

Good luck!


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

MOVE! (Thanks to my wife's suggestion!)

After 54 posts, none of us has managed to get this to work.

I suppose and alternative would be to run an extension cord behind the bookcase.

Or simply get some wallboard and compound and sheetrock over it, then paint it the same as the wall.


----------



## stanstr (Feb 19, 2012)

An earlier post shows the OP measuring the bookcase, 5 to 6 inches from the wall. All you should need is a small mirror and maybe a flashlight to see into the receptacle. 

It might be a broken off ground plug in there, but It also could be a piece of the broken socket...


----------



## cableman (Aug 26, 2017)

Looks like you have received plenty of advice on this problem and ends up it seems that you yourself actually found the damage upon closer examination. You know, a lot of appliances, lights, etc. that we plug into our power outlets don't even have a ground plug and this has caused (in my opinion) a lot of people to cut off the ground if if becomes a problem and not take the ground wire seriously. I can tell you something you probably already know; when things go bad, they do so usually without warning and it all goes wrong in a couple of seconds and seems to snowball out of control before you even realized something bad has happened. Electrical power is not something to be taken lightly. There are reasons for the ground plug just as they are reasons for other things they do to prevent accidents. Nine times out of ten you would have never had any problem without a lamp being plugged in without a ground plug on it but the one time if a lightning or power surge had ever gone through there you would have wished for the ground. I happen to live in a low laying area of the land. You wouldn't know it really unless you were told; we just grew up around it and the problems with lightning wanting to run in on everything possible at every little storm so you can imagine my concerns about grounding. It can make the difference of allowing that power surge to flow on through to a safe ground or if one if not available or properly installed or working then that power surge is going to come out somewhere and you can bet on that. I have been in the bed and lightning come in through the power lines to kill my television, my VCR, a satellite receiver, lamps, and you name it. So you can guarantee we keep all wiring properly installed and up to code, ground faults as much as possible they are just not so economical other than bathrooms, kitchens, and outdoor outlets because of their cost. It just goes to show that something simple could become a real problem. I have to stop ranting now and I didn't read through all the posts but if you are renting or leasing then the landlord will replace that outlet and it doesn't cost that much either. Even so you probably would have never had any problems with it but since you know about it then it would be prudent to have it fixed.


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

can you say paragraph?


----------

